# unterjubeln



## piloya

Verllinkung zum letzten Beitrag des ursprünglichen Fadens hier


			
				Whodunit said:
			
		

> Dann brauchen wir es wohl nicht unseren armen Italienern im Italienischforum    unterjubeln, oder?


Who, erklär bitte "unterjubeln".
Jana, bleibt den Fadentitel gleich?


----------



## Jana337

> Who, erklär bitte "unterjubeln".


Unterjubeln bedeutet jemandem etwas geben (auch heimlich), was der Empfänger nicht will.
Leute, die Heroin nach Thailand schmuggeln und dabei ertappt werden, behaupten oft, dass ihnen das Päckchen mit der Droge untergejubelt wurde. Es wird ihnen nicht geglaubt und sie müssen oft lange Freiheitsstrafen in den dortigen Gefängnissen abbüßen.
Ein Kuckucksei wird untergejubelt, auch im übertragenen Sinne.

Jana


----------



## gaer

piloya said:
			
		

> Who, erklär bitte "unterjubeln".


Jana gave you an excellent explanation, but here's another idiom that I THINK might be correct:

unterjubeln,  palm something off on someone

Gaer


----------



## Jana337

gaer said:
			
		

> Jana gave you an excellent explanation, but here's another idiom that I THINK might be correct:
> unterjubeln,   palm something off on someone


In some contexts maybe. It is not a perfect equivalent. 
_Palm something off on someone_ is closer t_o brush off, to dismiss_ than to unterschieben. _Foist_ could be another try if the manipulated person could be unaware of the process. I miss a good alternative.
The closest word I can thing of is _to plant something on someone_. It would go perfectly in the sentence about drugs.

Jana


----------



## gaer

Jana337 said:
			
		

> In some contexts maybe. It is not a perfect equivalent.
> _Palm something off on someone_ is closer t_o brush off, to dismiss_ than to unterschieben. _Foist_ could be another try if the manipulated person could be unaware of the process. I miss a good alternative.
> The closest word I can thing of is  _to plant something on someone_. It would go perfectly in the sentence about drugs.
> 
> Jana


You can "palm something off on someone" that is VERY serious, I think, but yes, I prefer "plant something on someone" in your example above.

Gaer


----------



## piloya

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Ein Kuckucksei wird untergejubelt, auch im übertragenen Sinne.
> 
> Jana


das habe ich schon gemacht. Ist es richtig so?
Jana, könntest du mir bitte erklären was Kuckucksei bedeutet?


----------



## elroy

What about   "to frame somebody"?


----------



## Jana337

elroy said:
			
		

> What about   "to frame somebody"?



Als eine Übersetzung von unterjubeln? Ganz bestimmt nicht. Man kann falsch verdächtigt (framed) werden, wenn ihm die Tatwaffe untergejubelt wird.

Jana


----------



## Jana337

piloya said:
			
		

> das habe ich schon gemacht. Ist es richtig so?
> Jana, könntest du mir bitte erklären*,* (Komma!) was Kuckucksei bedeutet?



Klar, gerne.

 Der Kuckuck ist ein Vogel, der seine Eier in fremde Festen legt, damit sie dort ausgebrütet werden. So wird er der eigenen Verantwortung los. Im übertragenen Sinne sind Kuckuckseier z.B. Aufgaben, die einem aufgebürdert werden und die sich (typischerweise nicht gleich) als sehr unangenehm erweisen.

 Jana


----------



## Whodunit

piloya said:
			
		

> Who, erklär bitte "unterjubeln".



Jana hat es wunderschön erklärt. Lass mich mal noch eine englische Übersetzung    in den Raum stellen:

pin sth. on so.

Bei Gaers "palm sth. off on so." ist der Person bewusst, dass sie es bekommt (wie etwa "andrehen" im Deutschen), doch bei "unterjubeln" bekommt die Person es zunächst gar nicht erst mit.


----------



## elroy

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Als eine Übersetzung von unterjubeln? Ganz bestimmt nicht. Man kann falsch verdächtigt (framed) werden, wenn ihm die Tatwaffe untergejubelt wird.
> 
> Jana



Ja und?   

Mir ist wirklich nicht klar, wie dies meinen Vorschlag   des Irrtums überführen soll.


----------



## Jana337

elroy said:
			
		

> Ja und?
> 
> Mir ist wirklich nicht klar, wie dies meinen Vorschlag   des Irrtums überführen soll.


Wenn ich richtig verstanden habe, wolltest du "to frame somebody" als eine Übersetzung für "unterjubeln" vorschlagen. Dem kann ich nicht zustimmen.

Jana


----------



## Whodunit

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Wenn ich richtig verstanden habe, wolltest du "to frame somebody" als eine Übersetzung für "unterjubeln" vorschlagen. Dem kann ich nicht zustimmen.
> 
> Jana



Ich auch nicht, denn dies entspreche doch "palm sth. off on so.", oder?


----------



## elroy

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Wenn ich richtig verstanden habe, wolltest du "to frame somebody" als eine Übersetzung für "unterjubeln" vorschlagen. Dem kann ich nicht zustimmen.
> 
> Jana



So viel hatte ich schon begriffen.  Ich sehe einfach nicht warum.  Entweder habe ich "unterjubeln" falsch verstanden, oder du etwa "frame." 

Ich erbitte nämlich eine Erklärung.


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:
			
		

> So viel hatte ich schon begriffen.  Ich sehe einfach nicht warum.  Entweder habe ich "unterjubeln" falsch verstanden, oder du etwa "frame."
> 
> Ich erbitte nämlich eine Erklärung.



Lies erst mal meinen Beitrag. Entspreche das deiner Erklärung für "frame"?


----------



## Cath.S.

From what I gather, Jana is correct, because you don't need to plant something on somebody in order to frame them, there are other ways, like using false witnesses for instance. _Unterjubeln_ is just one of the ways you can frame somebody.


----------



## elroy

Ein Faden über das Wort "frame" steht ab jetzt im Englischen Forum zur Verfügung.


----------



## gaer

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Jana hat es wunderschön erklärt. Lass mich mal noch eine englische Übersetzung  in den Raum stellen:
> 
> pin sth. on so.
> 
> Bei Gaers "palm sth. off on so." ist der Person bewusst, dass sie es bekommt (wie etwa "andrehen" im Deutschen), doch bei "unterjubeln" bekommt die Person es zunächst gar nicht erst mit.


Who, you are depending too much on books, I think. Probably the "official" definition you are using is right, but we are often a bit "fuzzy" about how we use these terms, and I'm not quite sure myself what the boundaries are.

Do you know "foist"?

foist:

*1 a* *:* to introduce or insert surreptitiously or without warrant *b* *:* to force another to accept especially by stealth or deceit

Even this word is "fuzzy". For now, just keep the idea of deceipt without force. Then keep in mind stealth or deceit.

Now, check this out:

Click here:

So it is absolutely not true that the person receiving something that is "palmed off" knows it. I think that Elroy and I understand "unterjubeln" better than you guys are understanding some of the idioms that we are showing you. Believe me, they are TOUGH to grasp. Again, remember that we ourselves do not always know the exact origin of sayings we use, so our usage is often a bit "slangy", and that, as you know, won't always match what you find in dictionaries. 

Gaer


----------



## gaer

egueule said:
			
		

> From what I gather, Jana is correct, because you don't need to plant something on somebody in order to frame them, there are other ways, like using false witnesses for instance. _Unterjubeln_ is just one of the ways you can frame somebody.


First of all, it would be nice to get a German definition of "unterjubeln". Does anyone have one? Did I miss it?

I THINK that Elroy was merely pointing out that ONE of the ways you can "frame" someone is to "plant things" on him. I do agree that "plant" is probably the best one word definition though, if I have correctly understood the word "unterjubeln". 

Gaer


----------



## Jana337

gaer said:
			
		

> First of all, it would be nice to get a German definition of "unterjubeln". Does anyone have one? Did I miss it?


Sieh dir bitte meinen Beitrag Nr. 2. Dort ist eine Erklärung des Begriffes mit Beispielen zu finden.


> Do you know "foist"?


Bereits erwähnt, und zwar im Beitrag Nr. 4.

Jana


----------



## piloya

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Jana hat es wunderschön erklärt. Lass mich mal noch eine englische Übersetzung    in den Raum stellen:
> 
> pin sth. on so.
> 
> Bei Gaers "palm sth. off on so." ist der Person bewusst, dass sie es bekommt (wie etwa "andrehen" im Deutschen), doch bei "unterjubeln" bekommt die Person es zunächst gar nicht erst mit.


ich glaube, "to palm sth. off on so" würde auf Spanisch "encalomar" sein. Das ist ein sehr lokales Wort. Es kann sein, dass für Jorge nicht die gleiche Bedeutung hat. Für mich bedeutet es, jemandem etwas geben, das man gar nich wollte und wofür er dann veranwortlich geworden ist.


----------



## gaer

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Seh dir bitte meinen Beitrag Nr. 2. Dort ist eine Erklärung des Begriffes mit Beispielen zu finden.


I did, but for the benefit of everyone, here it is again:

_Unterjubeln bedeutet jemandem etwas geben (auch heimlich), was der Empfänger nicht will._
_Leute, die Heroin nach Thailand schmuggeln und dabei ertappt werden, behaupten oft, dass ihnen das Päckchen mit der Droge untergejubelt wurde. Es wird ihnen nicht geglaubt und sie müssen oft lange Freiheitsstrafen in den dortigen Gefängnissen abbüßen._
_Ein Kuckucksei wird untergejubelt, auch im übertragenen Sinne._

But I was wondering if you had found a link to a dictionary, because I can't find a definition online. I already said that your defintion is very clear.


----------



## Jana337

gaer said:
			
		

> But I was wondering if you had found a link to a dictionary, because I can't find a definition online. I already said that your defintion is very clear.


Nein, kein Wörterbuch. Das Wort "unterjubeln" ist mir aus deutschen Krimiserien gut bekannt. Deswegen habe ich es auf Anhieb geschrieben, ohne es irgendwo nachzuschlagen. Aber wenn du eine offizielle Definition verlangst, bitte schön:


> (salopp): [auf unauffällig-geschickte Weise] bewerkstelligen, dass jmd. etw. [zugeschoben] bekommt, dass ihm etw. zugedacht, zugemutet wird [was er nicht gern haben, tun möchte]: jmdm. einen Fehler, einen Auftrag u.


----------



## gaer

Jana337 said:
			
		

> (salopp): [auf unauffällig-geschickte Weise] bewerkstelligen, dass jmd. etw. [zugeschoben] bekommt, dass ihm etw. zugedacht, zugemutet wird [was er nicht gern haben, tun möchte]: jmdm. einen Fehler, einen Auftrag u.


Thanks, Jana!

I found:

Touristen lassen sich immer wieder wertlosen Schmuck unterjubeln.

Here the meaning is more like being "swindled". or  "bilked". The tourists aren't given anything in secret. Instead, they buy things, that are worthless, so they are cheated.

Gaer


----------



## Jana337

Auf folgendem haben wir uns mit Elroy während einer durchgewachten nacht geeinigt:

"To frame" ist einer der Bedeutungen des Wortes "unterjubeln" sehr nah, deckt sie jedoch nicht alle. Mann muss dazu auf die Grammatik aufpassen und auf die Absichten.
Im Deutschen sagt man: jemand hat jemandem etwas untergejubelt.
Im Englischen kann "to frame" ausscchließlich mit einer Person verbunden werden: somebody frames me.
Darüber, ob man jemanden unabsichtlich "frame" kann, nur um sich zu entlasten und nicht vor allem um die Schuld auf jemanden Konkreten abzuwälzen, läuft eine heftige Diskussion im englischen Forum.
Das Verhältnis beider Ausdrücke ist auch in ihrer Kombination schön zu sehen:
you frame somebody, indem du ihm eine Sache unterjubelst
man jubelt dir eine Sache unter in order to frame you 

Jana


----------



## elroy

Jana337 said:
			
		

> you frame somebody, indem du ihm eine Sache unterjubelst
> man jubelt dir eine Sache unter in order to frame you
> 
> Jana


 
Sehr schön zusammengefasst!

Außerdem kann man dir eine Sache unterjubeln, without framing you oder someone can frame you, ohne dir etwas unterzujubeln.


----------



## Whodunit

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Auf folgendem haben wir uns mit Elroy während einer durchgewachten *N*acht geeinigt:


 
Die Erklärung ist wunderschön und ich denke, jetzt habe auch ich als vielleicht Letzter die Bedeutung von "frame" verstanden.


----------



## Bonjules

Hola,
for all that it's worth at this point:
Unterjubeln happens much more openly and known to everybody than secretly. Just because someone has the power to do so. Like a manager assigning 'a problem' to you. Or, it can (not as common) even happen without much intention or even awareness of the person(s) causing it. Just to make the point that degree of 'Known-ness' or intention is not the essential characteristic. Cause - effect in some way is more important, as I see it.
Therefore, in a general sense, it could also be translated well with
'saddle with' (similar to 'foist on' which is also good, IMO, but has more of this element of 'purpose').
saludos

PS Verzeihung uebrigends, dass ich Euch jetzt noch (gaeehhn)
diesen Beitrag untergejubelt habe....


----------

